# Fantastic Chicken



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Had to share this

Just invented a great chicken dish for dinner, took a flattened out chicken breat and fried it with a glaze made from mustard, whisky, maple syrup and honey, damn it was good.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds good. Ill fly right over.


----------

